# Fs: blue emperor snakehead



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello all I am selling a snakehead for a friend I'm not sure what breed but I think it's a blue emperor it is 18 inches and is being sold for $50 but heis open to offers you can contact him at 604-819-3140


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Bump it up


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Bump it up


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

bump it to the top


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

brez how big is this guy??


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

18 inches he is a monster


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

saw the pic not an emperor snakehead but a giant snakehead. will need a big tank on its own.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

ya sorry his pictures werent going throught to my phone so i took my best guess


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

If he can dilever I will buy it.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

okay text him i think he can


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## wowpickle (May 6, 2012)

still got it?


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

text or call the number posted... im just put it on here for him


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Close thread


----------

